

How I Use Twitter - bemmu
http://swombat.com/2011/6/1/how-i-use-twitter

======
sfard
Did I just read a massive blog entry that can be summarized as "I don't read
everything people tweet, just some of the newer tweets when I'm bored"

~~~
dolinsky
Thanks for the tl;dr. I wasn't bored enough to read the article.

------
gutini
Early in a Twitter users life, you realize you can't read everything. That's
fine. But what's harder to overcome, is not opening up the stream as a means
of distraction. Humans' basic foraging tendency makes it so enjoyable to find
that little piece of interesting information. Except you do that too often,
and you don't actually get anything done.

------
mcphilip
I use twitter exclusively for breaking news and only access it via
TwitterGadget on my iGoogle homepage. I only follow a handful of users and
almost never tweet myself. I've pruned down the list of users I follow to
those that consistently post interesting content related to financial markets
and/or major news stories.

------
ChuckFrank
As Twitter continues to evolve into a distributed real time news feed.
Suggestions like those by Mr. Tenner will help encourage a better set of
expectations for tweeters and followers. I personally am most impressed with
Twitter's real time emergency response capabilities.

------
andrewpi
I follow approximately 500 accounts, so that can be a bit hard to manage.
However, I've found that the Twitter lists feature has been pretty good for
keeping up to date with the people whose updates really matter to me.

------
juanipis
if your on a Mac, check out my new app, Twit Justice. It uses OS X Speech
Synthesis to say tweets that you follow. It's like
verbalize(<http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/audio/verbalize.html>) but
for twitter.

grab it here: <http://twitjustice.org>

------
MostAwesomeDude
I follow nobody and have my Github wired up to tweet whenever I push code. The
end result is that my Twitter is an annoying yet reliable reminder of how much
code I produce.

